# Kioti LK 3054 operators manual



## Edw

I'm looking for a copy or PDF of a operators manual for a Kioti LK 3054 . Any ideas where I might find it ?
thanks


----------



## Ben

*Kioti Manual*

EBAY

Kioti Tractor Owners Manual LK3054 #S265-O00 | eBay

I was going to order,but they want 40.00 mail to Canada............5.95 to US


----------



## Donedeal

*Kioti tractor manual*

I have this manual as pdf file. Email me and I'll email it to you. [email protected]


----------



## PJdumpert

i just purchased a LK3054 anmd put in a new engine from Kioti and there is no tach connection on the new motor. How do the nerwer LK3054's run the tach?


----------



## WoodyBlue

Donedeal, I could use one too. [email protected]


----------



## timarc

Donedeal said:


> *Kioti tractor manual*
> 
> I have this manual as pdf file. Email me and I'll email it to you. [email protected]


I can you send me a copy, [email protected] thanks alot


----------



## Timberstar

You should be able to check with your nearest dealer - they should be able to send you a PDF copy of your manual!


----------



## Fuse218

timarc said:


> I can you send me a copy, [email protected] thanks alot


May I get a copy as well please. [email protected]


----------

